# shows for the late summer and fall



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take it one month at a time - and really make sure you have a mentor or somebody in your area (within the breed) to lean on for advice (particularly socialization, training, and grooming). Even with young pups in their first shows - you will be going up against really well groomed and professionally handled dogs. 

Starting out with a smaller show with a young puppy - might help your confidence, if this is your first time out. Might be good for the pup's confidence as well (or training if your pup is like mine was and full of it). 

Personally speaking - I would aim for 1 show every month. ...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, you really have an aggressive schedule. Please remember to have some fun and enjoy puppyhood.

My puppy is now 15 months old. We have done ( breeder handled ) two puppy shows, and gotten her CGC. We are now going to let her grow up, because she still looks too much like a puppy to be competing against adult looking dogs.

In the meantime, we are taking handling classes, learning grooming, will probably take some agility classes and making sure she is having a blast.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

cubbysan said:


> Wow, you really have an aggressive schedule. Please remember to have some fun and enjoy puppyhood.


I am basically looking at this is my way of getting out of the house, and trying to get more active in my life. 

I guess I don't see that 1 show a month is a lot. I understand he probably won't win. I figured the more practice we have the better he and I will be. My breeder is mentoring me and said to just enjoy the time. Meet new people, that I'll learn a lot. 

I am looking forward to this. *39 more days until Kelvin comes home!*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my goldens finished from puppy class at 12 months, and one wasn't even ready to be that competitive until 18 month but then finished lickity split. One I did way too much with as a puppy, and he didnt finish ever( didnt pass elbows & eyes). So much of the schedule comes from who the puppy is inside ( and yes outside too). 

For showing it is crucial to have the puppy bombproof and happy with the world by lavishing lots of time on good experiences with people, places, odd surface footing etc. My puppy's first show was at a weird dome place with wind tunnel doors, and some older dogs spooked at them, but he happily went in and out bc he had been so many, many odd places and had fun. Stay at a hotel/motel with your baby, ride on an elevator, have coffee at an outdoor cafe- create a stable baby. 

If you want to compete with the big kids from puppy class and win majors, you have to train really fun and really smart, so you have the skills of freestacking, hand stacking and gaiting polished and looking like the pup is little pro. You dont want to become like the parents on Dance Moms pushing the puppy too hard, so you also need to hike, play, get muddy and balance the work with the puppyhood. I worked with my puppy 5 days a week early before the workday for 30 minutes on show skills, and also went through STAR Puppy and CGC. However he also played in the frog pond, swam in the ocean and hiked in the woods daily too.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I am really not even thinking of possibly winning. I am more thinking that practice and socialization would be good for him. I love your suggestions on where to go and what to expose him to. 

I am new to this, and I know that he may not finish due to not passing health wise. Kelvin will be a family dog first and a show dog second. Thank you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really like that pedigree a whole lot. Basco just won a nice BOB last weekend. There is no reason you cant win from puppy class as long as it is a side effect of having fun. That seems like a promising breeding.


----------

